# uomo espresso



## jpmaher

Dubbing un uomo espresso ~ ambasciatore ~ corriere … It seems clear enough that un uomo espresso is detailed, select, delegated, dispatched on a mission etc. Old loci are:
  …  l'Aréscot … inviò un uomo espresso a Vienna con gran segretezza…  
  … fu inviato da lui finalmente un ambasciatore espresso … 
  … inviò un uomo espresso a Vienna con gran segretezza…
...detto gran Maestro aveva mandato a vostre signorie un ambasciatore espresso (Machiavelli)

Modern usage seems to survive in politics. Would the US and/or UK polit-jargon be Middle-man?
  2006 … affidata la sua gestione a un uomo espresso proprio dal partito di Rutelli ...www.canalesette.it/2.0/articolo.asp?vedi=1415 
  1992 ... ha dato una delle poltrone ad un uomo espresso dal Pds. Enzo B. ...
archiviostorico.corriere.it 
  1993 ... parla di  un uomo “espresso dalla minoranza”. ricerca.repubblica.it/.../grandi-manovre-nel-psi-ora.html


----------



## pisolo

You will excuse my poor English but, as far as I know a "middle man" is a person who buys a product directly from the producer, and then either sells the product at retail prices to the public, or sells the product at wholesale prices to a distributor.

In the context you are writing of = detailed, select, delegated or chosen from group by preference (as you wrote).


----------



## Gianfry

"un uomo espresso da..." equals to "un uomo che è espressione di...", that is "a man who is an emanation of...".
You were mistaken thinking (as the older sentences lead to do) that "uomo espresso" is a given phrasing.


----------



## jpmaher

Non ci credo. I suspect you have never read such texts. The dictionaries have a lacuna in regard to both the old and the modern usages. In the old documents "un uomo espresso" is totally interchangeable with "un ambasciatore espresso" etc. Today the adjectival passive participle "espresso" is no longer required; "ambassador" is enough. A man is selected to be sent as courier/corriere on a specific mission, to carry an urgent message to an important personage. In New England "a selectman" is a representative of the people at a "town meeting". Before railways, the fastest means was the horse and before horses it was a runner on foot. Both means explain corriere, from correre 'to run'. The old Spanish equivalent is "cavalgar privado, literally "cavalcare privato". German has Eilbote 'haste + messenger'. The English used to write on the envelope "haste, post, haste". This was an instruction to the "post ~ posto" -- the messenger -- to deliver an urgent message. That's for ancient texts. In our day is "un uomo espresso" well interpreted in English as "a go-between", an intermediary in political negotiations? "A middle man",as you say, is indeed used in business, or buying, but also in other negotiations.


----------



## Gianfry

I'm not questioning the old usage: I've never read anything of that kind, but your examples are quite clear about it.
What I'm saying is, in current Italian "uomo espresso" doesn't make sense as such, therefore it can't be translated as "middle man" or "go-between" (we would most likely say "intermediario").
You can find "un uomo espresso dal partito X..." as well as "un uomo proveniente dal partito X" or "vicino al partito X" ("proveniente da" and "vicino a" are not exactly the same thing, but it doesn't matter now).
This person is not an intermediary but an "emanation", somebody who fills a post at the request of (in this case) a political party. It's what you call "spoils system", isn't it?


----------



## Blackman

These are completely different meanings of _espresso_.

In your first examples is an adverb meaning _in modo veloce, rapidamente._

In the modern usage you posted it means _un uomo ( che è stato ) espresso,_ rephrasable in the way Gianfry suggested.





jpmaher said:


> Dubbing un uomo espresso ~ ambasciatore ~ corriere … It seems clear enough that un uomo espresso is detailed, select, delegated, dispatched on a mission etc. Old loci are:
> … l'Aréscot … inviò un uomo espresso a Vienna con gran segretezza…
> … fu inviato da lui finalmente un ambasciatore espresso …
> … inviò un uomo espresso a Vienna con gran segretezza…
> ...detto gran Maestro aveva mandato a vostre signorie un ambasciatore espresso (Machiavelli)
> 
> Modern usage seems to survive in politics. Would the US and/or UK polit-jargon be Middle-man?
> 2006 … affidata la sua gestione a un uomo espresso proprio dal partito di Rutelli ...www.canalesette.it/2.0/articolo.asp?vedi=1415
> 1992 ... ha dato una delle poltrone ad un uomo espresso dal Pds. Enzo B. ...
> archiviostorico.corriere.it
> 1993 ... parla di un uomo “espresso dalla minoranza”. ricerca.repubblica.it/.../grandi-manovre-nel-psi-ora.html


----------



## jpmaher

Gianfry said:


> "un uomo espresso da..." equals to "un uomo che è espressione di...", that is "a man who is an emanation of...".
> You were mistaken thinking (as the older sentences lead to do) that "uomo espresso" is a given phrasing.


I presume that "given phrasing" = locus communis. But the inverted commas indicate that "un uomo espresso" is indeed a locus communis, one that its users find odd. I challenge you to cite one example of a political text in English that uses such a phrasing as "Mr. X is an emanation of his party".


----------



## jpmaher

_Espresso: in modo veloce, rapidamente... _Yes, speed today is usually taken for granted, but not always. _Cibo espresso_ is not necessarily fast food, but can be slow-food, as with _spaghetti espresso_. Ask cooks and waiters about this, since the dictionaries are not always help_ful. _(I write more easily in English, but I like to read posts in Italian.)


----------



## johngiovanni

Does the word "envoy" work here? "Special envoy"?  Envoys are "sent" by those in power to act on their behalf and to communicate with individuals, groups.  They are sometimes created on an ad hoc basis, to deal with a particular situation, crisis.


----------



## jpmaher

appunto!!!


----------



## jpmaher

We should assemble thesauri for this concept. Let me add: "back channel", by which governments or parties carry out negotiations secretly rather than through regular, i.e. open or official, avenues. 
Read more: http://www.answers.com/topic/back-channel#ixzz1F4hrBRbN
​


----------



## Gianfry

jpmaher said:


> I challenge you to cite one example of a political text in English that uses such a phrasing as "Mr. X is an emanation of his party".


My problem was not to find an adequate English phrasing. I was just trying to convey the Italian meaning of "espresso da".
Sorry, but you are too aggressive and impatient to my taste, therefore I'm not going to post on this thread anymore.


----------



## jpmaher

I'm sorry I offended you. Please accept my apology. The point of the discussion, however, is to translate effectively and fluently in English jargon  the Italian politological phrase "uomo espresso", not gloss the isolated word espresso. --For example a current English term for this is "back-channel", but that formulation was unknown when the concept was described 50 years ago. E.g. "To be in communication with the See of Rome was still a crime by the law of England … diplomatic intercourse was in fact carried on by means of an attaché resident at the Florentine Legation in Rome… Cecil Woodham-Smith (1962) _The Great Hunger: __Ireland__ 1845-9_.


----------



## johngiovanni

Hi jpmaher!  For a wiki explanation of an attaché see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attach%C3%A9

The word "resident" is interesting.  "attaché" suggests to me a more fixed, more permanent post.  An envoy could be appointed ad hoc to perform his/ her duties for a specific period of time, engaged on a particular mission.


----------



## baldpate

jpmaher said:


> 2006 … affidata la sua gestione a un uomo espresso proprio dal partito di Rutelli ...www.canalesette.it/2.0/articolo.asp?vedi=1415
> 1992 ... ha dato una delle poltrone ad un uomo espresso dal Pds. Enzo B. ...
> archiviostorico.corriere.it
> 1993 ... parla di  un uomo “espresso dalla minoranza”. ricerca.repubblica.it/.../grandi-manovre-nel-psi-ora.html


Would "appointee" meet your needs?


----------



## jpmaher

Since "Italy" was then papal Italy, to keep things legal in England it was necessary to  establish that  the English attaché resided on extraterritorial English property, not in (papal) Italy. Residence is imprescindible in this context. Please take into account that my first query was about translation of th phrase "uomo espresso", not glossing the isolated word espresso.


----------



## jpmaher

Appointee would work nicely as long as we don't erase the hush-hush atmosphere expressed by the likes of sub rosa, back-channel etc. This was the point of my initial query: is that the flavour of "uomo espresso"?


----------



## Miachetemio

jpmaher said:


> Since "Italy" was then papal Italy, to keep things legal in England it was necessary to  establish that  the English attaché resided on extraterritorial English property, not in (papal) Italy. Residence is imprescindible in this context. Please take into account that my first query was about translation of th phrase "uomo espresso", not glossing the isolated word espresso.



From De Mauro dictionary:

*6. agg. OB di qcn., inviato appositamente
*

OB=>obsoleto
qcn.=> qualcuno

For " espresso da" see Gianfry at #3

Ciao


----------



## infinite sadness

Miachetemio said:


> From De Mauro dictionary:
> 
> *6. agg. OB di qcn., inviato appositamente
> *
> 
> OB=>obsoleto
> qcn.=> qualcuno
> 
> Ciao


Nelle frasi di cui al primo gruppo il significato è quello ("inviato appositamente" o, come dice il Tommaseo, "espressamente mandato").

Nelle frasi di cui al secondo gruppo il significato è invece quello di "designato" o "indicato" o "venuto fuori da".
Quindi, non so se in inglese si può dire "indicated by (o from)".


----------



## Tellure

infinite sadness said:


> Nelle frasi di cui al primo gruppo il significato è quello ("inviato appositamente" o, come dice il Tommaseo, "espressamente mandato").
> 
> Nelle frasi di cui al secondo gruppo il significato è invece quello di "designato" o "indicato" o "venuto fuori da".
> Quindi, non so se in inglese si può dire "indicated by (o from)".


----------



## jpmaher

This confirms my reading of the antique texts. Now, do any current dictionaries register the journalistic use of "uomo espresso" in today's politics? Is it ironic? Dictionaries fail to take into account certain usages. For example, monolingual English dictionaries fail to register  "hooker" in the sense "(male) catch wrestler". 
http://www.teamlottatoreitaliano.it/grappling.html

This has helped cement the error that "hooker" (female prostitute) is an old usage in America. Bilingual dictionaries on the other hand begin to register this use of English "hooker" only after the 1970s.


----------



## infinite sadness

jpmaher said:


> This confirms my reading of the antique texts. Now, do any current dictionaries register the journalistic use of "uomo espresso" in today's politics? Is it ironic? Dictionaries fail to take into account certain usages. For example, monolingual English dictionaries fail to register  "hooker" in the sense "(male) catch wrestler".
> http://www.teamlottatoreitaliano.it/grappling.html
> 
> This has helped cement the error that "hooker" (female prostitute) is an old usage in America. Bilingual dictionaries on the other hand begin to register this use of English "hooker" only after the 1970s.


No, the present use of "uomo espresso" is not at the same way of the oldier, because at present "espresso" is used as a verb (a man that was indicated by....) and not as an adjective like in the oldiest use.


----------



## Tellure

Concordo con infinite_sadness.
"espresso da" ≈   "appointed by", "designated by".


----------



## jpmaher

"Indicated by" is grammatical, but does not seem to me to have the same aura as "un uomo espresso" in today's Italian polit-jargon. Is there an element of "sub rosa" in there? Is there a corpus of newspaper articles which would provide a basis for a new dictionary entry? --Here is another use of English 'hooker" that is missing from English dictionaries:   When Congressmen employ the word hooker they mean a clever trick to mislead the opposition. E.g.

  "Craftily, Rayburn’s strategists laid a booby trap for Southerners who were routinely hunting for civil rights hookers by leaking a phony tip to Columnist Drew Pearson that the hooker was in Section 102. Pearson dutifully printed the news, and the Southerners who rushed to read that section soon relaxed no civil rights stuff there. Reversing the Strategy...TIME. Monday, August 24, 1959."


----------



## Tellure

Forse questo significato di esprimere (dal dizionario Zingarelli) può essere di aiuto alla discussione, o forse non c'entra niente, ma lo propongo lo stesso:
*esprimere*
*3*. Generare, produrre: la maggioranza parlamentare non è in grado di esprimere un governo forte.


----------



## panzona

jpmaher said:


> Appointee would work nicely as long as we don't erase the hush-hush atmosphere expressed by the likes of sub rosa, back-channel etc. This was the point of my initial query: is that the flavour of "uomo espresso"?



Caro Jpmaher, la risposta alla tua domanda è: no.

Mi unisco agli altri madrelingua per cercare di spiegarti che stai sbagliando il focus della tua ricerca: il sintagma che dovresti cercare di tradurre nei contesti moderni da te citati è *uomo espresso da*, e non _uomo espresso_.
È gergo politico, ma non per quanto riguarda la locuzione "uomo espresso", bensì il verbo "esprimere" in sé. Tant'è vero che oltre a "uomo espresso da" si trova con altrettanta frequenza "espressione di".

_Uomo espresso da_, come ti hanno spiegato, significa "uomo che ha le sue 'radici' all'interno di un certo gruppo e che in virtù di questa appartenenza è stato scelto per ricoprire un incarico".
Attenzione: non si parla di incarichi che partono dal gruppo di origine (envoy), né di lavori che necessitino di un "lavoro sommerso" (back channeling). Il gruppo di origine non ha il potere di conferire la nomina o l'incarico, ma solo di far valere il suo peso politico nell'indirizzare tale nomina su un nome a lui (il gruppo) confacente.
Gli incarichi di cui si parla sono incarichi istituzionali o "istituzionalizzati", non missioni speciali a favore del gruppo di origine.

La traduzione migliore, in quanto madrelingua inglese, puoi trovarla sicuramente tu, ma devi tradurre il significato vero dell'espressione, che è quello che ti ho segnalato insieme ai miei colleghi madrelingua, e non quello sul quale ti sei impuntato, che è purtroppo frutto di una errata interpretazione delle espressioni italiane.


Quanto alla presenza del significato antico di "espresso" nei dizionari, oltre al citato De Mauro ti aggiungo un estratto dal Treccani:
*3.* *a.* ant. Mandato apposta: _che il duca di Ferrara mandi dal re Filippo persona e_. (Caro). _Uomo e_., e più com. come sost., _un e_., persona inviata apposta in un luogo per portar lettere, dispacci, pacchi, o per altri affari urgenti: _quello stesso giorno_ ... _arriva un e_. _al signor podestà di Lecco_, _e gli presenta un dispaccio del signor capitano di giustizia_ (Manzoni); _lettera spedita per e._; _corrispondenza da essere recapitata per espresso_.



> Originally Posted by *jpmaher*
> Please take into account that my  first query was about translation of th phrase "uomo espresso", not glossing the isolated word espresso.


Scusa, ma te lo devo proprio dire: è come se un italiano si intestardisse a voler trovare una traduzione particolare per "after" in _to look after the children_, sostenendo che "to look" è il verbo e "after" la preposizione "dopo", ignorando gli inviti a considerare il fatto che si tratti del verbo frasale _to look after_... (potrei trovare esempi strutturalmente più paralleli, ma spero si capisca lo stesso quello che cerco di dire).


 


EDIT: I started writing my long post when the post I quote in the beginning was the last one... giusto per chiarezza!


----------



## jpmaher

I concede that I am not justified in reading "uomo espresso" in modern political texts with a sense "sub rosa". A question remains: is _esprimere/espresso_, in the sense 'appoint(ed), designate(d), nominate(d)',  used outside political discourse?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Buongiorno a tutti.
Il Treccani, fra le accezioni del sostantivo (n.) *espresso* mi dà: _*4* (ant.)messo inviato apposta per messaggi urgenti_.
Dunque, anticamente si usava "espresso", in questa accezione, anche senza la presenza di altri sostantivi.
Per quanto riguarda l'inglese, Websterone mi dà, come prima accezione di *express*: _Brit_. _a messenger sent on a special errand_.
Questa volta non si fa menzione della "vetustà" dell'uso.
Tirando le somme, mi viene da pensare che la traduzione in inglese di "(uomo) espresso" sia molto semplicemente "express".
Saluti cari.
GS


----------



## Tellure

jpmaher said:


> I concede that I am not justified in reading "uomo espresso" in modern political texts with a sense "sub rosa". A question remains: is _esprimere/espresso_ in the sense 'appoint(ed), designate(d), nominate(d)" used outside political discourse?



Direi di no, ma per il semplice motivo che, in realtà, "appoint(ed)", designate(d)" o "nominate(d)" non traducono esattamente _esprimere/espresso_. 
Forse appunto "prodotto" (o per così dire "tirato fuori") è il significato di "espresso" nel caso in specie.


----------



## jpmaher

Dear Friends, You have all responded abundantly and most convincingly to my posts. Mille grazie. Mille grazie.


----------

